# Trouble Code Readout Audi A6 2.7T



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have an Audi A6 2.7T 2000. Does anyone know which pins to short to read out the diagnostic codes? A list of the diagnostic codes would be useful too.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Did it say anything in the manual?

In case you don't get help here:
http://www.audiforums.com/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's in the manual, it's in invisible type.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> If it's in the manual, it's in invisible type.


Ok.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

JohnWill said:


> If it's in the manual, it's in invisible type.


Gee John I thought you could read invisible writing !!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can, but it didn't tell me how to read the trouble codes.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

John,

2000 uses VAG diagnostics. It's a german communications protocol used by Audi and Porsche. It's not ODB. 2002 and later are CAN bus, more of the industry standard - but you still need key/software to read. The Motronic ECU does everything from in-car door locks to engine managment, the code list is MILES long.

Are you seeing a check engine light?
[O2 sensor common - there are 4 O2 sensors!!, boost leak, vacuum line leak from BPV's, N75 valve, K03 turbos explode, misfires/knock caused from poor fuel/injector/plugs]

-----

I have an B5 S4, and two engines. [Both 2.7T's]

The only thing you can do from the cockpit without a VAG-COM is reset your change oil/service reminder. If you're interested in repairing this car yourself, Audi forums are great - and a Ross-Tech VAG-COM for hex bus will set you back about $200.00

If you haven't taken the front bumper off your car and put into service position, I will ask that you consider taking it to the dealership. Audi's in general are a PITA to work on - the 2.7T is a big PITA.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It turned out to be the temperature sensor.

I'm pretty sure I won't have any more issues with the Audi, since I traded it in and got a Nissan 350Z to replace it.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Boo.

Audi fueled by shovels of money into trunk, but will always be faster/more stylish than 350z.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The Audi was a 2000 model, it was time for an upgrade. Besides, I always seem to get a big smile on my face when I go somewhere in the Z.  It is a fun car to drive.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Agreed. Hard to beat new car. 

I'm a German fan, so it's hard to justify >$60k for anything I want.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I liked the Audi, that's why I kept it over 7 years. However, it was getting where any trip to the shop was four figures. I figured it would be fun to have a different sort of car, we already have an SUV and a Jag XJ-6, so I was full up on big sedans.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

I know, I'm a glutton. Audi is a love/hate relationship. That's why I have spare engine. Found one through a friend, cheap. Rebuilt it, with lower compression/bigger turbos, replaced engine in car. I'm now dropping 440AWHP/380lbAWTQ on the ground. More than enough to get me into trouble.

What year XJ-6? I had a friend /helped him drop a Chevy LT-1 into a '96 Jag XJ-12 / sold it. It's funny how well the TPI/LT Chevy 350's bolt into the Jag chassis.

My SUV is a '93 Jeep Grand Cherokee with Chevy LT-1. It's funny how well the TPI/LT Chevy 350's bolt into Jeeps. [Oooh, I sense a pattern]

I couldn't fit a Chevy 350 into my BMW, so I'm rebuilding what it has / converted to Megasquirt. (2.0 liter, ~280 RWHP.)

Ahhh, I love cars.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Ahhh...

German quality

http://www.channel4.com/4car/media/100-greatest/03-large/110-trabant.jpg


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The XJ-6 is a 1986, I bought it new and it has 35,000 original miles. I don't think it's time for a new engine in that one.  I just love the body style of the old XJ-6, they really screwed it up the next year, and from then on. 

It's been a long time since I've done any serious car work, I used to build engines in my apartment living room, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

kiwiguy said:


> Ahhh...
> 
> German quality
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/4car/media/100-greatest/03-large/110-trabant.jpg


I'm not sure that's a good example of German Quality!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My point exactly, though I have to admit that I owned new 3 series BMW a few years back...

Slightly better than the Trabant though.

Audi's do not have a high reliability reputation here. The "Dog and Lemon Guide" rates them as "not recommended".

Of course my present 2 vehicles are both rated as "highly recommended". (Mazda MX5 and Suziki Swift)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I hope my 350Z fares better.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

kiwiguy said:


> Ahhh...
> 
> German quality
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/4car/media/100-greatest/03-large/110-trabant.jpg


Indeed.

That would be a great candidate for control via RC.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Of German cars, I've been pleased with BMW. Easy to service. Audi's aren't reliable, but they sure are comfortable @ 100+

All in all, all cars are a P.O.S. It's just a matter of what you're willing to put up with. It's all trade-offs one way or another.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For a car with 68000 miles, I put way too much money into the A6. Like you say, it was a great car to drive, but it was a money sink.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Yep.

I put up with this: 









To do this:










[Latter pic taken @ Beaver Run.]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I can get close enough to that with the stock 350Z, no need to put up with the Audi nonsense.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

I knew you'd say that. Yeah yeah, you can do a 150 in a Dodge Neon as well.

http://www.beaverun.com/facility_north_road_course.htm

The times I've tracked the car there, I make for lost time between 11-12 and 1. I ran out of room before I had to brake (hard) into turn 1. Turn one is down hill/left hand. Downshift from 6/4/3 before turn in.

I quit taking car there, too expensive [tires/brakes]. Building BMW for that.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> I hope my 350Z fares better.


The D&L guide says "It's OK" (second highest rating in the series "recommended, its OK, it's OK but don't say we didn't warn you, not recommended, avoid like the plague"

A number of vehicles did leave the factory with wheel alignment problems, wearing out the tyres quickly. That has been fixed though.

"The body shape may have been copied from the Audi TT, but underneath lies a pure Japanese supercar, a Nissan Skyline to be precise"
http://dogandlemon.com/

I have found the D&L guide to be not only accurate, but highly entertaining.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I went to look at the review, but they wanted me to pay $5.00 for it. I don't think I need entertainment that bad.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I buy the book, it is the size of a telephone white pages directory, but only costs $29.95 NZ (about $22 US).

It has relevance in Australia and NZ mostly, many US cars would not be covered. I see a 2007 version is just out, mine is 2006, time for an updated copy for me.


----------



## audimans6 (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't let the nick name fool yeah i only drive VW . but i am little shocked that there is no longer a OBD 2 system installed in Audi's .....but then again what do i know. Incase you still have the car follow this link for generic info on your obd reader!.....you can pick up the obd reader at almost any auto store i think i even found it in Sears something like Less than $180. Germans are famous for telling everyone that you need special tools and etc.... while in reality there is a lot of things you can go around. I hope this helps ......if you did pick up the new Nissan enjoy and think about adding additional turbo from Greddy........

http://www.obd2.se/english/codes.txt

http://www.greddy.com/

That's it for now TA TA!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

According to the following forum, the old shorting-the-pins trick doesn't work on that particular year and model.

http://tech.bentleypublishers.com/thread.jspa?messageID=287963


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not to worry, I traded the Audi in on my 350Z, so the problem is no longer mine.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

When I had my Jetta(2000), there was a VAG code reader available called a VAG-COM. I don't know if it is still available, or if it works on newer VW/Audi. Check out VWVortex, or TDIclub. If you want links, PM me...


----------

